# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ای برای شروعِ کنکور 93

## zendegiyeno

سلام به همه دوستان  میخوام برای کنکور از الان شروع کنم به خوندن فقط روش برنامه ریزی برای مطالعه در تابستان رو بلد نیستم و نمیدونم کدوم یک از درس ها رو باید بخونم و ریتم مطالعه ام باید چطوری باشه ؛ ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید  رشتم تجربی هست و معدل سومم 19.83 - هدفم پزشکی

----------


## mahsa92

پیشنهاد میکنم این تاپیک رو ببینید
برنامه زیزی ایگان

----------


## zendegiyeno

> پیشنهاد میکنم این تاپیک رو ببینید
> برنامه زیزی ایگان


ممنون

----------


## Araz

آموزش روش های برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی و ماهانه ، توسط رتبه های برتر کنکور سراسری

----------


## zendegiyeno

> آموزش روش های برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی و ماهانه ، توسط رتبه های برتر کنکور سراسری


ممنون از شما - برای مشاوره فردی میشه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## *ALi*

شکر خدا معدل عالی داره و 1 کم تلاش هم چاشنی کنی براحتی قبولی  تو تابستون عمومی ها رو کامل جمع کن که تو سال فقط تستشونو بزنی و مرور بشه  تو اختصاصی ها هم با برنامه پیش برو مثلا نگو کل فیزیکو میخونم بخشایی رو بخون که هم آسونتره واست هم تست خیز تر مثلا فیزیک نور 3 سوال میاد و...  تو سال هم  برنامتو رو شیمی و زیست متمرکز کن

----------


## zendegiyeno

> شکر خدا معدل عالی داره و 1 کم تلاش هم چاشنی کنی براحتی قبولی  تو تابستون عمومی ها رو کامل جمع کن که تو سال فقط تستشونو بزنی و مرور بشه  تو اختصاصی ها هم با برنامه پیش برو مثلا نگو کل فیزیکو میخونم بخشایی رو بخون که هم آسونتره واست هم تست خیز تر مثلا فیزیک نور 3 سوال میاد و...  تو سال هم  برنامتو رو شیمی و زیست متمرکز کن


ممنون از راهنماییتون 
فقط من یک مشکلی دارم ؛ روش درست مطالعه دروس برای تست رو بلد نیستم 
میشه در این مورد هم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Araz

> ممنون از راهنماییتون 
> فقط من یک مشکلی دارم ؛ روش درست مطالعه دروس برای تست رو بلد نیستم 
> میشه در این مورد هم راهنماییم کنید


روش درس خواندن رتبه های برتر کنکور - کنکور

----------


## mahsa92

زوش خوندن که فراوون گفته شده ولی من یه خلاصه از روش خودم میگم
زیست : الان که یست سوم خوندی میری تستاشو میزنی بعد میبینی کدوم تستا هست که نکتشو بلد نبودی هایلایتش میکنی و یا توی دفترچه مینویسی
وقتی اینجوی تموم شد دیگه اخر هفته مثلا جمعه خواستی مرور کنی همینایی که توی دفترچه نوشتی فقط میخونی

شیمی : اووووول از همه متن کتاب و حفظیات بعد جزوه معلم ویا کتاب شیمی مبتکران برای پایه خیلی خوبه
اقای بازرگانی گفتن که حدود60 دردصد شیمی بر اساس حفظیات یا تحلیل هاییه که توی خود کتاب هستش
.....
ببین اگه اینا به دردت خود بقیه شو بعدا بهت میگم

----------


## zendegiyeno

> زوش خوندن که فراوون گفته شده ولی من یه خلاصه از روش خودم میگم
> زیست : الان که یست سوم خوندی میری تستاشو میزنی بعد میبینی کدوم تستا هست که نکتشو بلد نبودی هایلایتش میکنی و یا توی دفترچه مینویسی
> وقتی اینجوی تموم شد دیگه اخر هفته مثلا جمعه خواستی مرور کنی همینایی که توی دفترچه نوشتی فقط میخونی
> 
> شیمی : اووووول از همه متن کتاب و حفظیات بعد جزوه معلم ویا کتاب شیمی مبتکران برای پایه خیلی خوبه
> اقای بازرگانی گفتن که حدود60 دردصد شیمی بر اساس حفظیات یا تحلیل هاییه که توی خود کتاب هستش
> .....
> ببین اگه اینا به دردت خود بقیه شو بعدا بهت میگم


من خودم همیشه شیمی رو از کتاب های مبنکران میخونم ؛ خیلی خوبه 
برای ریاضی و فیزیک چیکار باید کرد ؟

----------


## mahsa92

راستش اینارو دقیق نمیتونم بهت بگم چون درس های تحلیلی هستن.فقط روش خودمو بهت میگم
من فیزیک درصدم حدودای 35-40درصد میشه واسه همین پیشنهاد میکنم ا کسای که بالاتر هستند هم بپرسی هچند واسه من قابل قبوله و خیلی هم واسش زحمت کشیدم
من معلم گرفتم چون اصلا نمیدونستم چی به چیه کدوم مباحث سوال داره و اینا
بهم گفت فیزیک پیش دو 6تا تست توی کنکو میاد و سال اول هم سه تا و دوم و سوم هم یه سی مباحث خاص
هدفم دصد خیلی بالا نبود
ایشون خصوصی توی چند جلسه با من کار کردند
مثلا جلسه اول نکته ها و فرمولای تستی و چندتا تست
بعدش خودم از هر فصل حدود 250تا تست از کتاب ابی کانون قلم چی زدم و دو و مونده به کنکو فرمولارو مرور کردم

----------


## zendegiyeno

> راستش اینارو دقیق نمیتونم بهت بگم چون درس های تحلیلی هستن.فقط روش خودمو بهت میگم
> من فیزیک درصدم حدودای 35-40درصد میشه واسه همین پیشنهاد میکنم ا کسای که بالاتر هستند هم بپرسی هچند واسه من قابل قبوله و خیلی هم واسش زحمت کشیدم
> من معلم گرفتم چون اصلا نمیدونستم چی به چیه کدوم مباحث سوال داره و اینا
> بهم گفت فیزیک پیش دو 6تا تست توی کنکو میاد و سال اول هم سه تا و دوم و سوم هم یه سی مباحث خاص
> هدفم دصد خیلی بالا نبود
> ایشون خصوصی توی چند جلسه با من کار کردند
> مثلا جلسه اول نکته ها و فرمولای تستی و چندتا تست
> بعدش خودم از هر فصل حدود 250تا تست از کتاب ابی کانون قلم چی زدم و دو و مونده به کنکو فرمولارو مرور کردم



ممنون از راهنماییت

----------


## *ALi*

> من خودم همیشه شیمی رو از کتاب های مبنکران میخونم ؛ خیلی خوبه 
> برای ریاضی و فیزیک چیکار باید کرد ؟


برای ریاضی فیزیک مباحثی رو انتخاب کنین که زیاد وقتتو نگیره 

شما بیس اصلی رو باید بزارین روشیمی و زیست

 چون این دروس اند که ضریب بالایی دارن و رتبتونو تکون میدن

 ریاضی مباحثی مث حد و پیوستگی احتمال تابع و یکی دوتا مبحث متوسط دیگه بخونین تا 40 میزنین

فیزیکم بستگی به خودتون داره ببینید تو کدوم مباحث قوی هستین همونا رو  تقویت کنین و مباحث ساده مث نور و آینه فیزیک اتمی هسته ای و مباحث نسبتا راحت دیگه رو هم از دست ندین

*1نکته کلیدی هم بعنوان یادگاری از من داشته باشین

وقتی تست زیست میزنین تمام گزینه ها رو بررسی کنین و دلیل غلط بودنشو برای خودتون اثبات کنین اینطور با 1تست 4تست زدین

واین رو هم بدونین که هیچ وقت تو زیست سوال تکراری نداریم . گزینه هایی که در سال های قبل داخل سوال بوده بعنوان تست طرح میشن

*

----------


## zendegiyeno

> برای ریاضی فیزیک مباحثی رو انتخاب کنین که زیاد وقتتو نگیره 
> 
> شما بیس اصلی رو باید بزارین روشیمی و زیست
> 
>  چون این دروس اند که ضریب بالایی دارن و رتبتونو تکون میدن
> 
>  ریاضی مباحثی مث حد و پیوستگی احتمال تابع و یکی دوتا مبحث متوسط دیگه بخونین تا 40 میزنین
> 
> فیزیکم بستگی به خودتون داره ببینید تو کدوم مباحث قوی هستین همونا رو  تقویت کنین و مباحث ساده مث نور و آینه فیزیک اتمی هسته ای و مباحث نسبتا راحت دیگه رو هم از دست ندین
> ...


خیلی ممنون 
یک سوال دیگه 
برای افزایش سرعت عمل چیکار باید کزد ؟!

----------


## *ALi*

بستگی به درس مورد نظرتون داره
ولی در کل باید اینقدر تست بزنین تا کم کم قلق کار دستتون بیاد

مثلا تو درس ادبیات مبحث قرابت باید چشمتون عادت کرده باشه به خوندن ابیات
وقتی ابیاتو میبینین سریع با 1نگاه بخونین ودرکش کنین

واینم بجز تمرین و تکرار باچیز دیگه به دست نمیاد

----------


## zendegiyeno

> بستگی به درس مورد نظرتون داره
> ولی در کل باید اینقدر تست بزنین تا کم کم قلق کار دستتون بیاد
> 
> مثلا تو درس ادبیات مبحث قرابت باید چشمتون عادت کرده باشه به خوندن ابیات
> وقتی ابیاتو میبینین سریع با 1نگاه بخونین ودرکش کنین
> 
> واینم بجز تمرین و تکرار باچیز دیگه به دست نمیاد


باز هم ممنون

----------


## Parniya

> باز هم ممنون


از کلید تشکر استفاده کن لطفا

مرسی

----------

